

Genius forklift design: Sidewinder - tlrobinson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPmC4KPvOfg

======
tlrobinson
Wikipedia page on the wheel design:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mecanum_wheel>

~~~
tjic
Damn it - you beat me to it by a few seconds!

------
raintrees
Pretty slick. WiFi and Cup Holder and I'd never leave the operator's chair...

